# J2ME Handy Bluetooth Chat



## Thomas Darimont (6. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob es eventuell Anwendungen für einen Chat für Java-fähige Handys mit Bluetooth API gibt.

Eine "sinnvolle" Anwendung wäre Beispielsweise das versenden von Kurznachrichten über kurze Distanz ohne Verbindungskosten... (beispielsweise in einem Meeting) ...

sonst noch Ideen? Wäre das vielleicht ne coole Aufgabe für einen J2ME Wettbewerb?

EDIT:

anscheinend kamen schon andere auf die Idee ;-) 

http://www.symbian.com/developer/techlib/staffapps_java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## McPower (16. Oktober 2004)

Funktioniert scheinbar aber nicht auf einem S55 oder muss man da noch was bestimmtes beachten?

gruß


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Oktober 2004)

Palm bietet solch ein Programm auch an. Bluechat oder so heisst das und wurde von
mir schon ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Gabberking234 (27. Oktober 2004)

Also wir schicken mit unseren nokias und nem siemens immer "notizen bzw sms aus dem entwurfsordner" über bluetooth. Kostenlos, Spannend, LUstig, nur das chat feeling ist leider nicht da -.-


----------



## McPower (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi
über den entwurfsordner geht doch bei siemens gar net. Zumindest ist es mir nicht bekannt, ich speichere die sms immer im Archiv, dann ist daraus eine "Datei" geworden und diese kann man dann senden via BT!


----------

